# State Patrol Ends Cap on Bike Events



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

From the Bicycle Colorado newsletter:

During a news conference at State Patrol Headquarters, Chief Trostel confirmed that the cap on bicycling events “will not be implemented now or in the foreseeable future.” 
The Chief then invited Bicycle Colorado Director Dan Grunig to the podium where Grunig commended the State Patrol and Colorado Department of Transportation for their leadership. He later added, “This announcement shows a commitment to keeping rides safe and open for all.” 
In place of the cap, State Patrol is adopting recommendations from a working group consisting of the State Patrol, Bicycle Colorado, and the Colorado Department of Transportation.


And from the CSP website:


<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="newsbold" width="531">*Open Letter to Colorado Citizens - Re: 2,500 Cap on Special Event Participants*</td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> <td class="chartbody">As many of you know, the Colorado State Patrol enacted a policy limiting participation in athletic and special events to 2,500 in November 2005. We took this measure in response to concerns from motorists, property owners and even participants who claimed that some events were poorly managed and/or unruly, resulting in increased tensions between all road users. As our agency is statutorily tasked with keeping special events safe and convenient in conjunction with the motoring public, we took a proactive response. Although we believe we had received adequate counsel on this issue, many in the cycling and outdoor sports fellowships objected to the policy. To assuage these feelings, we temporarily suspended the policy and agreed to meet with members of the cycling community to find a consensus to ensure safety and access for all of Colorado’s road users. 

From special events (cycle tours/races) to Colorado Department of Transportation (CDOT) road projects, our services are in constant demand, especially during the summer months. Proper staffing is key to ensuring safety and we make the most efficient use of our limited resources to accommodate all requests. We recognize the benefits and attractions of special events as they relate to charities and other non-profit organizations. Yet, as populations and event participants have surged in recent years, cooperation, courtesy and responsibility between all road users has become increasingly challenging. 

Since December 2005, a working group made up of representatives from the Colorado State Patrol, CDOT and Bicycle Colorado have met monthly in an effort to understand each other’s concerns and find common ground. I am pleased to say their efforts have been successful. As a result, the Patrol is adopting the recommendations from this working group in place of the 2,500 participant policy. 

A brief look at the recommendations from the working group include: 
- A revised Event Guidebook detailing requirements, expectations, and best practices for safe and successful special events: www.dot.state.co.us/BikePed/eventadmin.htm 
- An updated Special Event Permit Application: www.csp.state.co.us/specevent.cfm 
- Improved communication with motorists and property owners of alternate routes and advanced notice of event times 
- Greater education and strict enforcement of traffic safety laws by event organizers and the Patrol respectively 
- Event organizer will submit a CSP/CDOT approved traffic management plan 
Should event organizers use the reasonable guidelines outlined above, the privilege of permits for future events will continue. I believe these recommendations are a great step toward improving common courtesy and appreciation among all road users, and we look forward to assisting this year’s special events. 

In Service to Colorado, 
Colonel Mark V. Trostel
Chief, Colorado State Patrol</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

good move


----------

